# Arched or Straight Back?



## horsequeen373 (Oct 4, 2009)

When you push your shoulders back and chest forward it creats a slight arch in your back. When jumping (my trainer at least) as us arch our back as much as possible, but for flat work just like you said-shoulders back chest forward.
As far as leaning into your inside shoulder, while I don't have any great tips just focus on keeping your shoulders squared up with the horses' shoulders.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

You're supposed to have a straight back. An arched back is uncomfortable (mostly in the long run, but also while it's arched) and it's harder to get the correct body control and position when your back is arched.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

According to George Morris:

"The trunk of the body should be carried erect with the shoulders relaxed and the chest opened. A slight arch should support the upper back, but care must be taken not to arch the lower back, as this will bring the seat out of the saddle... Two commonly observed posture faults are the stiff, hollow, "swayback" and the sloppier, hunch-shouldered, rounded "roachback". Both of these undermine the use of weight as an aid. 


I think the key words are SLIGHT ARCH otherwise you get into the stiff "swayback" catagory


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

george morris is a hunter trainer, if im not mistaken. most hunters lean a little more forward than what might be acceptable in say wp or dressage.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I arch my back, but that's just the way I'm built. My back has a natural arch, I cann't straighten it even just standing. THat said, a straight back or slight arch is fine. Too much arch doesn't do any good and is very uncomfortable for most people


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

sillybunny11486 said:


> george morris is a hunter trainer, if im not mistaken. most hunters lean a little more forward than what might be acceptable in say wp or dressage.


 True, but leaning is not the same as arching.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I arch my back, but that's just the way I'm built. My back has a natural arch, I cann't straighten it even just standing. THat said, a straight back or slight arch is fine. Too much arch doesn't do any good and is very uncomfortable for most people



Same here.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Straight back. Shoulders back and keep your belly button sucked in to your spine, using your core. Your back shouldn't "arch" more than just a tad. Human backs don't typically come straight as a board. =]


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I've always learned striaght while riding flat, and slight arch on jumping. On flat little arch is fine too.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, thanks for clearing that up everyone!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Lets bring up Sally Swift. The phenominal equestrian who taught and stressed in her teachings about balance. 

If you are not balanced, nor is your horse. If you are off. So is your horse. 

Where does your balance start? Your core, and your seat. 

The reason why we see riders with arched backs, comes from a certain equestrian world. It is rooted to their light seat when they ride on the flat and over fences. Their backs are arched because they rock onto their crotches to "lighten" their seat - when in reality they should be lightening their seat through their heels and lower leg by putting all their bodies weight into them. And their upper bodies ahead of the verticle, throwing their weight onto their horses forehand. 

So then we see a hollowed out lower back. And then it spread. Many riders copy what they see, without understanding why they are doing what they are doing.

Back to Sally Swift. 

We want to ride on all 3 points of our seat. Why? To better activate our core.

Our core, is the heart beat to balance. Imagine a bowl of water in the middle of your belly. If you hollow out your lower back, you've now disrupted that bowl of water *balance* and made it dump out your front end. You've lost it. 

If you roach your lower back, again, you've disrupted that bowl of water and it now dumps out your back end. You've lost it.

You want to keep that bowl balanced. You as the rider, wants to remain balanced to help keep their horss in balance. 

When your upper body creaps forward, you are off balance. When you rock onto your crotch, you rae off balance. When you rock onto your seat bones, you are off balance. When you hollow out your lower back, you are - off balance.

Use your core. Your core is the key to it all. Your core is uneffective with a hollowed out lower back as well.

Balance is the answer.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

MIEventer-
You always explain things so well and always help me understand WHY. Thanks


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My dear, you are more than welcome.


----------

